

I Followed My Stolen iPhone Across the World, and Became a Celebrity in China - dluan
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/i-followed-my-stolen-iphone-across-the-world-became-a-celebr#.heWMkYMOD

======
dluan
What was really interesting in this story was seeing how big of a role Weibo
and other Chinese tech played.

